# Fuck Trump



## hirnknall (19 Okt. 2019)

Die Welt wird regiert von Idioten :angry:


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Okt. 2019)

Für einen billigen Applaus reicht es immer vor so einem Publikum. Wenn man dies an gleicher Stelle über Merkel sagen würde, oh da wäre aber was los.

Für mich sind das alles abgehobene und realitätsfremde Idioten, egal ob Trump, Johnson, Merkel oder auch Macron aber diese scheinheilige Einteilung in Gut und Böse vieler Menschen, widert mich persönlich einfach nur an!


----------



## Apus72 (20 Okt. 2019)

Es gibt mittlerweile -zig Studien, dass man mindestens soziopathische wenn nicht sogar psychopathische Eigenschaften haben MUSS um in solche Machtpositionen zu kommen... daher...

Ausserdem vergessen bei Trump auch viele, dass die Alternative Killary gewesen wäre... und mit der hätten wir schon längst Krieg mit Russland, Iran, China und den 3. Weltkrieg. Die ist nämlich nicht nur etwas bescheuert wie Donald sondern macht- und kriegsgeil und brandgefährlich !!!


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Okt. 2019)

@ Apus72

Das es unter Clinton einen dritten Weltkrieg geben würde, halte ich für übertrieben aber Deiner Grundkritik stimme ich zu. Diese Frau steht für die politische Elite, welche seit Jahrzehnten meint das die USA immer und überall der Weltpolizist sein müssen. Wie oft dies schon schief ging und es verheerende Auswirkungen für die betroffenen Länder (Irak, Afghanistan oder auch Libyen) und später auch für Europa (durch Flüchtlingsströme) hatte, muss man hier wohl nicht betonen.

Ja, man kann und muss Trump für vieles kritisieren aber das er sich zumindest bisher mit Militäreinsätzen zurückhält, macht ihn für mich auf diesem Gebiet durchaus sympathisch. Bei Hillary hätte es mindestens in Richtung Syrien deutlich mehr geknallt und wer weiß was dann daraus noch entstanden wäre!


----------



## comatron (20 Okt. 2019)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> @ Apus72
> 
> 
> Ja, man kann und muss Trump für vieles kritisieren aber das er sich zumindest bisher mit Militäreinsätzen zurückhält, macht ihn für mich auf diesem Gebiet durchaus sympathisch.



Die Kurden werden das grad völlig anders sehen. Vor allem jene, die Trumps "Zurückhaltung" überleben.


----------



## Apus72 (20 Okt. 2019)

Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Obama hat den Rekord aufgestellt, als erster US-Präsident JEDEN Tag seiner Amtszeit im Krieg zu sein.
Trump hat bisher noch keinen neuen Krieg angefangen.
Und dafür hassen ihn wohl alle.

Ich finde das alles sehr komisch...


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2019)

Thema wird zu politisch

Geschlossen


----------

